# Plogue Chipsounds help



## mc_deli (Apr 19, 2017)

...brothers, or sisters...
Every time I tweak a note velocity in the piano editor (Logic 10.3.1) it trips the keyswitch in Chipsounds, thus changing sound, thus irking me somewhat.

I can't find why or where this is happening... any ideas?

(While waiting for my Plogue forum credentials I'll ping @charlieclouser 'cos I bet he knows )


----------



## stixman (Apr 19, 2017)

Try KVR they have their own forum there


----------



## mc_deli (Apr 19, 2017)

stixman said:


> Try KVR they have their own forum there


I can't find them on KVR. They have their own forum here http://www.plogue.com/phpBB3/ I am waiting for the approval but it looks like a quiet place


----------



## stixman (Apr 19, 2017)

Sorry about that! I'm pretty sure they have a Facebook page 
Plogue Art Et Technologie



mc_deli said:


> I can't find them on KVR. They have their own forum here http://www.plogue.com/phpBB3/ I am waiting for the approval but it looks like a quiet place


----------



## davidv (Apr 20, 2017)

Hello

Posting link to official answer since this bug might affect users of other synthesizers and sample libs that use key switches.
http://plogue.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=8023
Kind Regards


----------



## mc_deli (Apr 20, 2017)

davidv said:


> Hello
> 
> Posting link to official answer since this bug might affect users of other synthesizers and sample libs that use key switches.
> http://plogue.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=8023
> Kind Regards


Ooh ooh did I find a bug, really?
I am interested what the owls at LPH think of this... I'll post there later. 
Also interested in any corroboration for this with other software instruments...


----------

